# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Salon paikallisliikenne

## killerpop

Vainion Liikenne, joka Salon paikallisliikennettä pääasiassa harjoittaa, on kuulemani mukaan hankinnut suuren erän Volvo-alustaisia Carrus Vega -busseja erityisesti Salon paikallisliikenteen tarpeisiin.

Tiettävästi kalusto on uusiutumassa kertaheitolla tällä seudulla.

----------


## kuukanko

J. Vainion Liikenne on hakenut Salon paikallisliikenteen lakkauttamista 1.5.2017 alkaen ja Salon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on jo hyväksynyt hakemukset. Asia Salon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa. Listatekstin mukaan Salon kaupunki hankkii korvaavaa liikennettä koulumatkoja varten.

----------


## Zambo

> Listatekstin mukaan Salon kaupunki hankkii korvaavaa liikennettä koulumatkoja varten.


Suorahankintana Vainiolta?  :Wink:  

Taas katoaa Vainion pakasta muutaman auton liikenne. Yrityksen liikevaihto on viime vuosina laskenut muutaman prosentin vuosivauhtia. Autojen "valkaisun" johdosta voisi päätellä jotain uudistuksia olevan vireillä. Aika näyttää mitä ja tehoaako!

----------


## Eppu

No eipä ole järin tuottoisaa puuhaa jos päivittäin paikkurissa kuljetaan noin 700 matkaa. Varmaan potentiaalia olis tuota lukemaa kasvattaakin jos löytyis halua panostaa asiaan. Vaan hinta taitaa kaupungin päättäjien mielestä olla liian kova? Joten tyydytään hankkimaan ainoastaan pakkokäyttäjien (=koululaisten) tarvitsemat vuorot.

----------


## kallio843

Kun matkustajamäärät tuota tasoa ovat ei ole ihme että vainio ajaa homman alas. Tämä nyt osin kertoo aika karusti mikä Vainion taloudellinen tilanne on. Eikös viikonloppuliikenne ole päättynyt jo aiemmin?

----------


## deepthroat

> Kun matkustajamäärät tuota tasoa ovat ei ole ihme että vainio ajaa homman alas. Tämä nyt osin kertoo aika karusti mikä Vainion taloudellinen tilanne on. Eikös viikonloppuliikenne ole päättynyt jo aiemmin?


No tuskin tuo Salon paikallisliikenteen lakkauttaminen Vainion taloudellisesta tilanteesta mitään kertoo, vaan Salon kaupungin krapulasta ja alasajosta Nokian lähdön jälkeen. Tuskinpa kukaan liikennöitsijä lähtisi Salon kaltaiseen kuolevaan kaupunkiin pyörittämään paikallisliikennettä reittiliikenneluvilla, eli siis omalla riskillä ja omalla rahalla.

----------


## moxu

Salossa on uusia visioita:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9896940

Salon joukkoliikenne nykyisellään on lähinnä huono vitsi. Halikon ja Muurlan välillä kulkee kätevimmin TKU-HEL-normipikavuoroilla...
Tietysti pitää muistaa, että elinkelvottomista pikkukunnista kasattu Salon kaupunki yrittää välttää maksumieheksi joutumista, eli tuskin tilaa senkään vertaa liikennettä kuin mitä siellä nykyään on. Mutta yhtä omituinen on Vainion väite, että joukkoliikennettä oltaisiin viemässä markkinaehtoiseen suuntaan -tai siis että sellaista olisi tapahtumassa jonkun kunnan sisäisessä joukkoliikenteessä.

Yksi linja, joka Salossa saisi takuuvarmasti asiakkaita, olisi runkoreitti keskustan ja Piihovin välille. Sen jälkeen suurin osa kaikesta pikavuoroliikenteestä voitaisiin suhata motaria, kun Salon asiakkaat voitaisiin hoidella vaihtoyhteydellä.

----------


## Hape

Salo on aloittanut paikallisliikenteen tänä vuonna:

https://www.salo.fi/liikennejakartat...ne/aikataulut/

Väillä siis hyvä uutinen. Saloon fuusioituneiden kuntien kirkonkylistä on nyt arkisin joukkoliikenneyhteys keskustaan.

----------


## eemeli113

Paikallisliikennettä on Salossa liikennöity kyllä vuosikymmenet jo... Nyt tuo liikenne on vain kilpailutettu ja muutenkin reitistöä järkeistetty. Tasataksa otettu muunmuassa käyttöön nyt vihdoinkin koko Salon kunta-alueella.

----------


## Hape

Eemeli123, Salon kaupunkialueella on ollut kaupallista paikallisliikennettä, pitkään. Viiimeisenä liikennöitsijänä Vainio. Olivat ymmärtääkseni lopettamassa likennettä vähäisen kysynnän takia. Samoin kymmenkunta vuotta sitten Saloon liittyneiden maalaiskiuntien alueelta oli vielä' 70-luvulla hyvä joukkoliikenneyhteys Saloon, syrjäkyliltäkin. Itse muistan lapsuuden/varhaisnuoruuden kesäympäristön kylämiljööstä olleen useampi vuoro päivässä Saloon. Kaikki tämä liikenne on loppunut vuosien kuluessa. Onneksi kaupunki aloitti kilpailutetun liikenteen, myös entisistä kirkonkylistä keskustaan. Pahoittelen epätäsmallistä ilmaisuani aloitusviestissä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Salon kaupunkialueella on ollut kaupallista paikallisliikennettä, pitkään. Viiimeisenä liikennöitsijänä Vainio.


Niinpä, ja vaikka Vainio onkin ollut viimeisimpiä Salon seudun liikennöitsijöitä, niin kyllähän Jooseppi Vainio on 1930-luvulla aloittamallaan linja-autoliikenteellään myös aikoinaan ollut ensimmäisiä rohkeita pioneeriyrittäjiä tällä alalla, tai siis aika kunnioitettava yrityshistoria on yhtiöllä takana:
https://www.vainionliikenne.fi/fi/yr...-vuosikymmenta
(Terveisin vapaa-ajan asukas lukuisten vuosikymmenten ajalta nykyisen Salon kaupungin entisestä Suomusjärven pitäjästä.)

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus velvoittaa Salon kilpailuttamaan paikallisliikenteensä uudestaan, koska kaupunki ei julkaissut hankinnasta erityisalojen EU-hankintailmoitusta vaan hankintalain mukaisen EU-hankintailmoituksen. Markkinaoikeuden päätös

----------


## Waltsu

Paikulla on nyt omat nettisivut: https://salonpaikku.fi/

----------


## kuukanko

> Markkinaoikeus velvoittaa Salon kilpailuttamaan paikallisliikenteensä uudestaan, koska kaupunki ei julkaissut hankinnasta erityisalojen EU-hankintailmoitusta vaan hankintalain mukaisen EU-hankintailmoituksen.


TLO valitti päätöksen Korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen, joka on tänään hylännyt valituksen. Nyt Salon pitää aloittaa uuden kilpailutuksen valmistelu.

Vaikka TLO:lle onkin tullut tuosta oikeudenkäyntikuluja, niin prosessin pitkän keston vuoksi se on päässyt aika pitkään ajamaan liikennettä väliaikaisella sopimuksella.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt Salo on aloittanut paikallis- ja lähiliikenteen kilpailuttamiseen uudelleen.

Kilpailussa on kolme kohdetta:
linjat 1, 2A, 2B, 3, 120, 123, 235, 404 ja 407. 7 matalaa (vähintään 31 istumapaikkaa) ja 5 korkeaa (vähintään 45 istumapaikkaa turvavöin)linjat 110, 220, 402 ja 403. 5 matalaa (vähintään 42 istumapaikkaa turvavöin) ja 1 korkea (vähintään 45 istumapaikkaa turvavöin)linjat 180, 181, 522 ja 524. 4 korkeaa, joissa yhdessä vähintään 45 istumapaikkaa, kahdessa vähintään 32 istumapaikkaa ja yhdessä vähintään 20 istumapaikkaa. Kaikissa turvavyöt
Kaikkien kohteiden sopimusaika on 01.01.2023 - 07.06.2025 + 2 vuoden optio. Kaikissa kohteissa kaluston maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta ja kaluston päästötasovaatimus Euro 5. Kaluston on täytettävä puhtaiden ajoneuvojen vaatimukset. Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta.

Ansaintamalli on bruttomalli. Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 14.3.2022.

----------


## kuukanko

Salon Seudun Sanomat: Paikallisliikenne Paikun ajot Vainion Liikenteelle  salolaisyritys jätti halvimman tarjouksen kaikkiin kohteisiin

Itse juttu on maksumuurin takana, mutta otsikko kertoo jo olennaisen.

----------


## killerpop

> Salon Seudun Sanomat: Paikallisliikenne Paikun ajot Vainion Liikenteelle  salolaisyritys jätti halvimman tarjouksen kaikkiin kohteisiin
> 
> Itse juttu on maksumuurin takana, mutta otsikko kertoo jo olennaisen.


Tavallaan maksumuurin takana mutta selaimella tutkittaessa sivun lähdekoodia löytyy 


```
Kaupunki jakoi tarjouskilpailussaan joukkoliikennelinjat kolmeen osakokonaisuuteen, ja J. Vainion Liikenne Oy jätti kaikkiin halvimman tarjouksen.
Kaupunkikehityslautakunta päätti tiistaina, että salolaisyhtiö saa ajettavakseen noin kolme miljoonaa euroa vuodessa maksavan liikenteen vuoden 2023 alusta kevätlukukauden 2025 loppuun saakka. Lisäksi hankinnassa on kahden vuoden optiomahdollisuus.
Salo sai paikallisliikenteestä kaikkiaan viisi tarjousta. Vainion lisäksi kilpailuun osallistuivat LS-Liikennelinjat Oy, Salon Tilausmatkat Oy, Tilausliikenne Raasepori Oy ja Vekka Group Oy.
Salon paikallisliikennettä on ajettu syksystä 2019 asti, mutta liikenteen alkutaival oli takkuinen.
Kaupungin ensimmäinen hankintapäätös kaatui Markkinaoikeudessa ja Korkeimmassa hallinto-oikeudessa, koska kaupunki oli käyttänyt kilpailutuksessaan väärää ilmoitusta.
Liikennöitsijät ovat ajaneet Paikkua väliaikaisilla sopimuksilla, ja sillä aikaa kaupunki on valmistellut uutta kilpailutusta.
 Meidän oli pakko kilpailuttaa hankinta uudelleen. Nyt tehtiin suhteellisen lyhyt hankinta, ja samalla joukkoliikennetyöryhmä alkaa miettiä uutta liikenteen palvelutasoa, kaupunkikehityslautakunnan puheenjohtaja  Sanna Lundström (kok.) sanoo.
Paikun palvelutasosta on käyty keskustelua pitkin matkaa. Paikallisliikennettä on toivottu esimerkiksi iltoihin ja viikonloppuihin.
Käytännössä palvelutaso tarkoittaa, missä ja milloin autot ajavat ja kuinka usein.
Kun joukkoliikennetyöryhmä saa oman työnsä valmiiksi ja paikallisliikenteen palvelutasosta on tehty päätöksiä, kaupunki joutuu kilpailuttamaan hankinnan jälleen uudelleen.
 Uusi kilpailutus on suuri työ, ja se on tehtävä tällä aikataululla melko pian, Sanna Lundström sanoo.
```

----------

